# Zyklene dosage?



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Help! My older girl Tia has developed a dislike for the kitten, Kato, as he's matured. He wasn't her kitten but she pretty much adopted him when he arrived at 14 weeks old. I had her neutered when I got her at 20 months, and he was done at 6 months. She'd been rehomed twice and he'd been rehomed once before coming here. I figured her growing moodiness was because she'd decided it was time for him to move out, but of course he's still here and she's stressing about it. He's now a year old.

It's not entirely consistent: There are times she finds his presence completely intolerable, and other times not so bad. They do touch noses occasionally, but other times she whines, hisses, and makes off out the cat flap. Sadly, she largely avoids my bedroom now even when he's not there - having said that, a couple of times lately she's come on to the bed for old-style cuddle time, but only once he's gone out.

She was an indoor cat before she came to me, clearly used to being playing with. He'd been rather neglected so he was happy with whatever attention he could get. They have very different styles of play, she's very considered and likes more subtle games whereas he's all action. I play with her much more than with him but it has to be done when he's nowhere to be seen because if he tries to join in he tends to ruin her game and she gets upset, whines and stalks off. I try and play separately with him too because I feel it may make things worse to be seen to be giving him attention in her presence if jealously is a factor. 

When he was younger, they used to chase each other and rough and tumble, but as he's got bigger, it's become too boisterous for her comfort. Then again, I saw her chasing him (in a friendly way) out in the garden a couple of days ago, but when he took his turn, she was all hisses and I thought for a moment it might turn serious. 

I haven't noticed any overt aggressive behaviour on his part, he looks a bit confused if anything, but he does occasionally make the mistake of trying to get a game going by coming up from behind and getting his front leg over her - which is how he used to initiate play - a total no-no as far as she's concerned. 

Have you had this situation arise between a cat and growing kitten who were previously harmonious? Perhaps his smell is changing as he's maturing or out wrestling with the local toms and that's what she objects to. Is there the remotest hope that given time and maturity on his part this situation may improve? 

So, to the Zylkene: Given Feliway has made not a blind bit of difference, I've bought some Zylkene caps online to see if it helps her feel less stressed but it doesn't say what the dosage should be - presumably it depends on the weight of the cat - can anyone advise?


----------



## HeadToTail (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a veterinary nurse/dog groomer I can check for you next time I'm in the vets (Wednesday) if no ones else can help in the mean time. We stock Zylkene but I can't remember the dose rate. 
Sarah


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh thanks very much, Sarah. That would be really helpful


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dosage on link plus full Zylkene info

What is Zylkène ~ Zylkène - For life&#39;s ups and downs


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I gave my Amber 1 capsule (75mg) per day, she weight is 4.2KG.

Hope that helps


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Doh - why didn't I think of that! Brilliant, thanks both. The caps I have are for 75mg so must have been worked out when I ordered them - sieve memory to blame. First dose given. Roughly how long does it take to have an effect if it's going to? 


By the way, Medicanimal.com have a 20% off offer on Feliway at the mo. As an existing customer - so no first time discount - two refills to cover the upcoming fireworks just cost me £23.04, which seems to be the best deal around.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is MUCH cheaper to buy the largest capsules and then divide them up roughly appropriately. It is not a drug as such so getting the dose just right is not critical, and unlike flea preparations the dog version is exactly the same as the cat version, just more of it per gel cap.
Whilst I am not a fan of dry food per se, I have also been using the Royal Canin calm food as recommended on here by Bibi's mum and I think it is a handy option.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Great tip about the cap size, PP - shall do that with my next order if its successful


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The Minkey said:


> Great tip about the cap size, PP - shall do that with my next order if its successful


I think the biggest ones are 450mg as compared to the 75mg marketed for cats....you are opening the capsule to sprinkle it out anyway so for me it's a done deal!


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol, I plan to empty the caps carefully so I can reuse them ;-) 

By the way, it appears Medicanimal are also doing 10% off the Zylkene, and there's a code that gets you a further 10% off everything though this is only valid til tonight. Details on separate thread on the Cat Chat board - I'm too lazy to go back and find them - soz.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

You can buy empty gel caps dead cheap....can I ask what you want to use them for? I think the Zylkene ones are far too big for cats anyway. I am sure I have some tucked away somewhere let me look.....


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I was just thinking ahead: If the zylkene works and I end up buying the larger caps, I thought I could perhaps measure out suitable doses by refilling the 75mg ones I'm having to empty out at the mo.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nah, the capsules are all the same size I think, just less in the 75mg ones. yet another example of stupidly sizing things way too big for a cat. You will be emptying and sprinkling the 75mg ones too


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

The one I sprinkled earlier seemed pretty full. I have home of the large ones on order seeing as there's almost 20% off at the mo. You've got the experience so will be prepared to have to rethink.. I'll soon see when I get them..

How long did it take to have an effect on your mogs?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive just collected Zyklene for my dogs for the fireworks.
The vet said it would take 3 days before any effect is noticed.
hope it works.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I have everything crossed that it does work too. Day 2 today, snaffled up in some raw lamb. 


PP: I checked the cap when I opened it this morning and it was full to the top, so they must be different sizes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Honestly, there is not much difference --if any--in the capsule size. I guess they use a filler to top up the 75mg capsules. I cant say I have even emptied out two different sized capsules to check the quantities in each.
Don't ya hate vet pharmacies???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It took 2-3 weeks for Zylkene to start to calm down my cat, and if I miss a couple of days she gets mad again. I got 100 75mg capsules for just under £30 on the Internet - they are in a box with sleeves for each card that will get binned. I didn't think it was helping at first but now I do.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

That's encouraging OS. It's Day 4 for us today. 

I've been making more of an effort to give Tia lots of attention and she's coming into the bedroom a bit more: Twice for a cuddle up on the bed, after which she was comfortable enough to have a sprawl on the floor, and this morning I was woken by the fluffy madam jumping up on the bed and running over me before doing a runner back out the door, lol. So there seems to be some improvement possibly regardless of the zyk. 

I hear from opp. neighbour that Kato's found himself a catty friend as she told me they've been playing in her garden. I suppose this may be exacerbating the issue because he'll be coming home smelling different. Unfortunately, he attempted to play chase Tia later yesterday afternoon, knocking her to the ground which upset her greatly, lots of hissing and spitting. I watched him giving her a wide berth after that while trying to get past her, which was interesting to observe because it looked like he was deferring to her.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Day 6: Well, she's inhabiting the house a bit more fully - no real interaction with Kato but she's not flying out the door when he comes in either - and she seems a lot happier with me. At 5.30 this morning she came to join me for an old-style cuddle. I'd almost forgotten what a snuggly puss she can be - she's been so peevish lately - she was squirming with delight, purring and kneading in fifth gear, finally falling asleep on her back with her head in the crook of my arm. It was lovely to see her so relaxed again.

Unlike me - lol - as I ended up lying there awake expecting him to show up and join me as he usually does but he remained soundly asleep downstairs. What luck!

So, small steps but it seems we may be moving in the right direction, fingers crossed.


----------

